# Castrated boy lamb



## Shelley419 (Oct 10, 2021)

Ok. So I have two lambs that are a month old. The girl is smaller than boy. I got help from a neighbour to castrate the boy just over a week ago because he was harassing his sister a lot. He was even doing that thing rams do where they blow raspberries to court their ewes. At two weeks old!
Anyway he seemed to become less randy two or three days later so I thought all would be well. 
He is quite a chunky lad. His Mum takes good care of him in particular. His sister seems to be a bit lame. I've checked for hoof issues and joint ill and am pretty sure thats not the issue. It seems like she has pulled a muscle. Basically a hamstring. I presume due to her brother always mounting her.

So basically i am wondering if there is anything I can do to discourage him from mounting her?
I'm in NZ so they are outside sheep not barn sheep.


----------



## animalmom (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice looking trio.  Sorry no help on your boy but they sure are pretty.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2021)

Boys will be boys. There really isn’t anything you can do to stop the little snot from mounting his sister. He is castrated now so may stop on his own. I don’t castrate any more, I wean rams at 2-3 months old and take to auction. I leave the ewe lambs on a full 3 months, then wean.


----------



## Cotton*wood (Oct 29, 2021)

I found that my ewe lambs were just as likely to mount each other as the ram lamb was.  Everyone was mounting everyone else.....


----------

